# $6 DIY dosing container



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

A simply classy dosing container on a budget 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I watched that video. You sir are hilarious...Maybe we just start calling you "The VOSS". Gotta say though is all seriousness those do look slick. Nice work.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

OOh, is that YOU in the video?
Very nice work! Also, props for the DIY Media Reactor Video. Even better challenge to build IMHO.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep! That's me  

I have really gotten into making videos lately. It's fun! 

It's good to hear you guys are enjoying them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Got to appreciate anyone taking their time to help others out. Even if no one uses your idea, let's pretend they don't, it still goes a long way to inspire the spendthrift in the rest of us. Sometimes the best ideas are just sitting there waiting to be found!


----------

